# Beretta 92 & 96



## mikefalcon (Jun 23, 2020)

Is it true that you can interchange the barrels of the Beretta 92 & 96? Converting a 9mm to a 40 cal?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You can change the upper - new slide and new barrel. They use the same frame, although the ejector is a little different, or so I am told. I am not into 40 cal.

But, it usually works fine.

I do not think you can change just the barrel. I might be wrong, but I think ya gotta swap the slide too.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> You can change the upper - new slide and new barrel. They use the same frame, although the ejector is a little different, or so I am told. I am not into 40 cal.
> 
> But, it usually works fine.
> 
> I do not think you can change just the barrel. I might be wrong, but I think ya gotta swap the slide too.


+1


----------



## mikefalcon (Jun 23, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## mikefalcon (Jun 23, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> You can change the upper - new slide and new barrel. They use the same frame, although the ejector is a little different, or so I am told. I am not into 40 cal.
> 
> But, it usually works fine.
> 
> I do not think you can change just the barrel. I might be wrong, but I think ya gotta swap the slide too.


Why do you not care for the 40 cal?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mikefalcon said:


> Why do you not care for the 40 cal?


9mm is fine for me. Out of 3 digits worth of guns over 25+ years, I have owned ONE 40 cal handgun. A PX4, many years gao.

9mm recoils less, and I can shoot longer before fatigue sets in (less recoil in 9mm). When you look at statistics and real world data, there isn't much difference.

Hitting is THE most important. If I can shoot more shots faster and be more accurate because of less recoil - I'll take that.


----------



## mikefalcon (Jun 23, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> 9mm is fine for me. Out of 3 digits worth of guns over 25+ years, I have owned ONE 40 cal handgun. A PX4, many years gao.
> 
> 9mm recoils less, and I can shoot longer before fatigue sets in (less recoil in 9mm). When you look at statistics and real world data, there isn't much difference.
> 
> Hitting is THE most important. If I can shoot more shots faster and be more accurate because of less recoil - I'll take that.


Thank you


----------

